# Honey cloudy after extracting



## Bob's Bees (Mar 18, 2015)

I used a new uncapping tool this time around. One of the paint roller looking devices with the spikes on it. The honey from that is now cloudy. Almost like it is creamed honey. After I noticed this I went back to using a knife and all was ok. Nice and clear. The cloudy/creamy looking honey has now set in the jars for 48 hours and still just the same. Not clearing up. It tastes fine. It's all from the same hive and same super. My guess is the uncapping tool caused this somehow. Any ideas for clearing it up. Time, cheese cloth...?


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Bob's Bees said:


> Any ideas for clearing it up. Time, cheese cloth...?


Time. How did you strain the honey?


----------



## Bob's Bees (Mar 18, 2015)

In the past I have just let it sit for a time and then skimmed off the top. Haven't really had to strain much. I only have two hives.

This time after using the new tool it is almost milky in appearance. The other frames that used a knife on all turned out nice and clear. So I guess I'll just let it sit for a while longer. Thanks.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Put it in a warmer rather than a cool place. Being a bit thinner makes it easier for the air and pollen to rise to the top.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Some of my early spring honey was like this all amber but some jars were water clear and others cloudy I accidently left a case in the car over a hot weekend and it cleared up some but not like some of the jars that came out of that batch


----------



## Bob's Bees (Mar 18, 2015)

Ok. I was thinking along those lines and putting the jars out on the deck tomorrow. It's supposed to be sunny mid 80's here. Thanks guys.


----------

